# Have we killed the picture thread?



## r_o_b_s_o_n (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm thinking the picture thread may be overloaded, cause the newest post I can see is 3 weeks old?

hmmmmn, any way, here's a couple in progress pics of my new baby...

Extreme Power w/ Super Record. The wheels seen will be getting new hubs... Red King R45's, which will eventually be built to Enve Smart 67's

enjoy!
View attachment 276214
View attachment 276215


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Very hice, I had been tempted for a PR82 EP since a while, but had up to now stoically resisted.  And as about the picture thread, try to post your pictures there... it is the middle of winter, so not much going on around here.  I think is better to keep the original thread alive, it gives a very good timeline of our members and their colnagos.


----------

